# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Así avanzan las obras del proyecto hidroeléctrico Coca Codo Sinclair, el más grande de Ecuador

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ecuador/iaguatv/15/02/19/conoces-proyecto-hidroelectrico-coca-codo-sinclair-mas-grande





Saludos  :Smile:

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),REEGE (19-feb-2015)

----------

